# 1:.  ?
1:?

    .  ,  2000-2500   ,  1000  ,  300-400    .       .

,   -    .  1  . ,     ...

     ?

----------

-  ,     "" :
  " "          -        .     ""-  .
    - 8  -  .  -  ,  1,  ,   ....  -   :     ( ),    -      25  26 -      (   ),    -  .        .        -    .     (      "")   .  -  .       .    .

----------

>

----------

> ""


, 1       .     ""  ..    .

    ,  
   ,      1:

----------


## elenaln

. 
    .
 :    1   ,    ,    ,   ,     ,    ,      .   .
:     1      ,    ,    ,   , (     ),       ,           .     ..   ,   , .   ,             ,     .  , , (  20 .),    (     )      .     ,    ,      .              ,       ,     ,      .          ,   , ..      .         ,     ,   .       .       ,   .

----------


## elenaln

,           ,   ,         .           ,            .    ,      ,   ,        .   ,     .
 ,         .   ,    .
     ,     ,     ,       .     ,      .
     .
  ,    .   ,     ,          ,     .

----------

*elenaln*, ,  .     ?    ?

----------


## elenaln

,    ,     .    ,   ,  ,      .

----------

?  ""?

----------


## elenaln

> ?  ""?


,      ,   . ,        ,          .  .        .

----------

> 


    ?

----------


## elenaln

> ?


,            .

----------

?     ?

----------


## elenaln

,    ,     ,  .      "  ",       .       .

----------

- ?

----------


## elenaln

> - ?


   ,    .

----------


## sdef48

> :    1   ,


  , ,  ,   ,  .     ,  , "", ,  ,   .        ,  , ,    ,   ,  , ,   .       .   ,   "".  ,  ,   ,    ,  ,   "" ,  "  ",  " "  - ,  - ,    ,      .   .  ,      -  1      ,       ,   ,     .  ,    .   ,  ,    ,   ,  ,  ,    .   -  ,        ,      ,   , ,   , , -    1 . , 1    -  .   .       ,  --,    .       ,       ,  - .    ,    /.   ,    " ",     ,      ,  .  , :Negative:  1     1  : .

----------


## Winny Buh

> ,           ,   ,         .           ,            .


""  -     data_dump.zip ?
      ""  -           .
    ,    ! 
      )
    .      ,   "" > "   "       .

----------


## elenaln

,    ,    ,   , ,  ,    ,     ,      .

----------


## elenaln

,    ,    ,   ,     ,      ,    ,    ,      .          31.12,          .               ,      .

----------


## Winny Buh

> ,    ,    ,   , ,  ,    ,     ,      .


 ,      ,        -   .
   -      ,   ,    .
       , ..  1:  .
         ,        1        +    "",     )

----------


## Fraxine

> ,      ,        -   .


  :Wink:

----------


## Winny Buh

> 


 ,     , 
           )

----------


## sdef48

> )


   ,   - ,    .

----------


## Winny Buh

> ,   - ,    .


     1    1:    )))
         1:

----------


## sdef48

,       ? , ,         ? -,  ,   . ,  ,-,  .

----------


## Winny Buh

*sdef48*, 
  ,      -    1:      ,         .

----------

. , -   . 1    .       .

:      ,   (     )       20. 
: - .     IT-   -     1,   (    ,  1  !   .     .  ,    , .,    , .      ,      -  !      ,   , , .   -        , ..         ,          ...

        .          1!!!

----------

> 1    .


 
   -  50 ..,   5%  
      :  ,       ..




> :


 ,    " ".       (      )




> (     )


 ...  ,  ...  ?

----------

> 


     -      1:?




> 


  !





> 


, ,   ?   ?

 ,   !  :Smilie:

----------


## elenaln

2    60.   .  ,  ,  ,       .   ,      .
,    , ..  ,    ,   ,  ,    ,      ,     .       ( 2 ), ,  ,   ,     (   ),      ,     ,  ,      ,  ,    .

----------

> 


     ?    -   ? :Big Grin: 





> 1:


,  



> 5%


  :Smilie: 





> !


 





> ?


 !      ,   !

----------

> ?    -   ?


   ?..





> 5%


 ,     ,  





> 


 -    





> !      ,   !


       1:?

----------

> ,


 ,     .

----------

> 1:?


 ,

----------

> ,


  ?      .?

----------



----------


## elenaln

1

----------

.     IT-   -     1,   

              .    "  " .      .    ,        -   5       (          ).    ,    ""   .     ,        ,     .   ,           .      .      ,   .    -  ,  1       .   -  .   ,    ,

----------


## stv_vek@mail.ru

?  , ..  , .    .    , elenaln  ,     1:

----------


## stv_vek@mail.ru

> ,    ,





   ,   ...     : ",     -  "?..     ,     ,  .

  ,         1:     -  4 ,    300

----------


## twain2



----------


## elenaln

+100

----------


## Sher

-   ...         ,         .    ,  .   .     -  , 1...

----------


## nightsinger

1:?   ,     .   -     ?  -  ?       ?

----------

> 1:?   -     ?  -  ?


   "",      ( ), ..  " " ,   ,       .   ,            ,   
         ,   .    ,      ,   ,      . 
         ,      ,      ,        . 
,   (     ),     ,   ,    ,   ,     .

----------

,    ,    !           ,      .

----------


## nightsinger

> "",      ( )


 -,  -   ,    .     - .          ,

----------

,  !
      3-         .
         10 ,         ,    .   ,      ,    !         !     ,  ,  ! ,     ,            ,    ,    ,        . 1  ,    ,       ,          .          (  ),    !        1,          !           !  ,           ( -), ,    ,    .   (   )     ,              ,     (         ?),       , CRM  ,     .     ,    ,     !                  !        .          ,    (   ,      ).

----------


## nix

?

----------


## elenaln

, .      .  . 60 .     .   ,    ,  .

----------


## elenaln

> "",      ( ), ..  " " ,   ,       .


       ,     "".     ,  ,        ,      .  " "   ,  ,  ,     ,   . 
      "" ,       ,        ,    .       .  
     ,         .  ,        ,     ,   ,    ,   .     ! ,     ,    .

----------


## elenaln

> ... ,     ,            ,    , 
> ...       1,          ! 
> ...  (   )   
> ...         ,    (   ,      ).


  :
      ,          .
      ,   700   ,   ,      . 
 ,   ,      ,      .    ,       -  .  ,   . 
  ...    ,    ()   ,         ,            ,          ,    ( -).

----------


## elenaln

,       ,   ,       .  ,    ,   , , ,     .   ,    ,    .         .

----------

> -   ...         ,         .    ,  .   .     -  , 1...


 ,     ,                .     (   ),    .      (),  ,      "", ""  "",   "  ".  ,     "   ", "  " -    ", , ...",        ,  . 1       ,    ,             .

----------

2019    ,   1:.   ,        ,    .      - .     -,    ,      DBF,   1.       .  ,    DBF.  1:            1   .    : 1)       ,        ,       1; 2)        1   . :   1         .    -,    .   1:        : ,     . ,      ,     ,    .

----------

> 1:        : ,     . .


 ,    .

----------

> ,    .


    .     )

----------


## elenaln

. 

  ,       . 
  ,                 .                   ,     1    . 
 ,    ,     1       . 
  -    ,    ,         ,        !
   ,    .     .  .
 .

----------


## Winny Buh

> . 
> 
>   ,       . 
>   ,                 .                   ,     1    . 
>  ,    ,     1       . 
>   -    ,    ,         ,        !
>    ,    .     .  .
>  .


  .      ,       ?

----------


## elenaln

,      3  ,      .jpg

----------


## Winny Buh

> ,      3  ,


         , ..  ,           .  -    ,   .       ,    data_dump.zip,    ,   releases.1c.ru      .   ,    ,     .   ,   .

P.S. 



> 


  1:       ?
        ?

----------


## elenaln

> 1:       ?
>         ?


  .    ,      .       .   2-   " "    .

----------


## Winny Buh

> .


 (




> ,      .       .   2-   " "    .


  "" 1:, ..            .        ,       -        .  ,     +      1     .

----------


## Winny Buh

3.1.23.68

----------

